# lyretail molly question



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought a male and female today and put them n my betta sorority. however I was wondering if the female got pregnant would I be able to tell


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Oh yes, and to be honest, chances are, if they are of breeding, age she will become pregnant. They are livebearers so you can expect fry within 4 weeks of witnessing the mating ritual.. (appears as: male chasing/following closely the female around tank and giving her a series of nudges and/or body checks) Depending on conditions of tank, age and health of female an average of 10 to upwards of 50 fry can be produced.. Typical clutch is around 20. My last Clutch/spawn produced 16.....


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

SeaKnight said:


> Oh yes, and to be honest, chances are, if they are of breeding, age she will become pregnant. They are livebearers so you can expect fry within 4 weeks of witnessing the mating ritual.. (appears as: male chasing/following closely the female around tank and giving her a series of nudges and/or body checks) Depending on conditions of tank, age and health of female an average of 10 to upwards of 50 fry can be produced.. Typical clutch is around 20. My last Clutch/spawn produced 16.....


Yeah he's chasing her, following her,.nudging her


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

female died unsure why. the sorority tank became overly cloudy so I took them all out and quarantining them well while quarantining them she died over night. the name was almost dead but I was able to save him


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

name= male typos grr


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

I would like to know what are proper water parameters, heating and food for my lyretail molly. and are they ok with aq salt bc I always keep that in my tanks


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Mollies are Semi brackish, meaning they can live in fresh water or salty waters (not sea level amounts but close) I usually put about one to one and a quarter tablespoons per 5 gallons into their tanks..... Temp is usually set to 75-80 and the PH ranges between 7.6-7.8....Food I have live plants that I usually catch them snacking on and they also get frozen bloodworms, Mysis and Brine shrimp, as well as, Pellets about once a week...


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

i have pellets and flake food and dried bloodworms but he never comes to the top to eat at all. i have no live plants nor the means to get it right now either.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Try sticking with the pellets and maybe add some algae wafers or frozen Brine Shrimp??? See if he'll eat that...IDK??? Outside of not eating is he showing any other signs of illness??? Mollies can and do get depressed when left alone, he may be in "mourning".... If you can (provided he is showing no other signs of illness) I would suggest maybe adding a couple of females in with him.....


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

considering his female friends passed away he probably is depressed. he's been following ine of my female ct bettas around but sometimes she don't like that but I'll try some wafers


----------

